# New Cell Power Device



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

OK, this is just too cool...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw a kickstarted one a few weeks ago. It said you add a few drops of lighter fluid, shake it and It would chg a cell phone 12 times or so....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well since the government of CA likes stick it to the taxpayers and hand it over to the tax takers our roads never get fixed. I suppose I can just leave ampy in my car and make tons of power as I bump down the street.

Cool find!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's the one Ripon mentioned. A portable fuel cell that runs off of butane? Fantastic!

[video]https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-highly-innovative-portable-power-plant/widget/video.html[/video]


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Here's the one Ripon mentioned. A portable fuel cell that runs off of butane? Fantastic!
> 
> [video]https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-highly-innovative-portable-power-plant/widget/video.html[/video]


That one is cool too. My only problem while watching the video is I kept thinking "this video is pretty slick. If they didn't spend so much on the promo video they may not need so much kickstarter money". I work in the industry and I know how much those video's cost to produce. I mean, a good promo video is great for marketing but usually people that already have money make those kind.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Novel concept.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know some people who would drain it. Can I rob my phone of it's charge?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like it, what took so long. Self-winding watches have been around forever!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I like it, what took so long. Self-winding watches have been around forever!


It's probably only a matter of time before they incorporate that technology into the phone itself.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

super cool - really like the concept. I see this being very popular with guys who like porn.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

The obvious question is: How much longer before we can just have this feature built into that same power-hungry phone?

I like it. Being OCD, I would prolly charge the thing until the battery burst. Like pirhanas on meth.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I have shake flashlights. The tech has been out for awhile.


----------

